

Google Analytics supports multi-armed bandits - noelwelsh
https://support.google.com/analytics/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=2677320

======
noelwelsh
It's a kinda odd implementation. To quote:

 _Once per day, we take a fresh look at your experiment to see how each of the
variations has performed, and we adjust the fraction of traffic that each
variation will receive going forward._

So not exactly a fresh look... I imagine this limitation is due to Google
Analytics' infrastructure. They still don't have good real-time support, so I
expect they're running their bandit algorithm on their batch infrastructure.
Still, good to see the biggest player moving forward.

<obplug>If you real real-time banditry, my startup <http://mynaweb.com/> does
this</obplug>

